
Supreme Court of Florida to use Zoom to hear upcoming arguments in two cases - jtdev
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/article242001946.html
======
jtdev
I think it's great that people are exploring software solutions to hopefully
slow the spread of COVID19. That said, why would a court of law use Zoom for
this... Are IT people not paying attention to the fact that Zoom is a Chinese
company with major security and privacy issues?

